# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  توزيعات رمضان 2017 هديتي للتوزيعات

## طيف الغربة

..🔆 جديد هديتي للتوزيعات للشهر الكريم 🔆
هديه رمضانيه - 2017






🔆المحتوى 🔆

- علبه بتصميم فاخر
- فكره مبتكره وحديثه لتقويم رمضاني حيث تتحول العلبه الى تحفه مكتبيه تشمل 30 تصميم وعبارات ملهمه وادعيه مختلفه على شكل كروت تنحط على جيب البوكس لترافقكم طيله ايام الشهر الفضيل
- كتيب يحوي 6 من السور القرانيه ( الكهف - يس - الدخان -الرحمن - الواقعه - الملك)
- كتيب أرح قلبك بالدعاء يحوي ادعيه واذكار 50 صفحه
- مطويه بتصميم مميز لجدول محاسبه النفس في رمضان
- علبه انيقه تحوي خاتم تسبيح 
- مغلف يحوي لاصقي ماجنتيك يلزق بالاسطح المعدنيه
-- كيس مميز للمجموعه مع تاق للإهداء

⭕ الكميه محدوددده ⭕

✔السعر للكميات 47 درهم فقط✔
( للكميات من 16 بوكس فما فوق ) 
اقل من 16 بوكس يختلف السعر
( منعا للاحراج السعرثابت لاي كميه )


💢 ملاحظات هااامه للاطلاع 💢

- التوصيل عبر شركات التوصيل 30 درهم لكميه 16 بوكس اعلى من ذلك يختلف السعر الشركه هم من يحددو قيمه التوصيل لانه يوزن عندهم 
-الدفع عند الاستلام 
- جميع الطلبات تصلكم تباعا نعطيكم اشعار من يسلم طلبكم لشركه التوصيل

⭕ للتواصل والطلب ⭕ واتساب 00971569693599

( اسم المستلم - العنوان - الفون ويفضل رقمين - الكميه )

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------


## طيف الغربة

Up 
Up
Up

----------


## مونتاج

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## طيف الغربة

تسلمين عزيزتي

----------


## طيف الغربة

Up

Up

Up

----------


## طيف الغربة

Up

Up

Up

----------


## طيف الغربة

Up

Up

Up

----------

